
The new VA.gov shows what’s possible for gov tech after Healthcare.gov disaster - ceworthington
https://qz.com/1464919/new-veterans-affairs-site-va-gov-avoids-healthcare-gov-disaster/
======
HillRat
The site and content redesign may be great, but I’m not sure I’d take this
week to praise the VA’s technology transformation, since the department’s
backoffice systems are now failing to properly calculate and disburse
veterans’ benefits, while the replacement of VistA with Cerner has been so
troubled that Cerner’s president lashed out against “fake news” not long
before he left the company.

